# Specialized sale extended through May 31st (with some twists)



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems the Spec sale has been extended, but the 'select' Roubaix models (or rather, model) is down to one... the Roubaix Elite Apex for $1,900.

Several Tarmacs are still listed and (if I'm not mistaken), the Expert has dropped another $300, to $3000 even. Maybe someone can verify that?


----------



## futureEDpatient (Mar 8, 2011)

A sign the new Tarmac SL5 is on the horizon...? We shall see...

Sorry, can't help you with prices. I live in Canada and Spesh doesn't list prices on the website, and of course no online ordering.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

futureEDpatient said:


> A sign the new Tarmac SL5 is on the horizon...? We shall see...


I tend to agree that the sale may indicate an (early release?) SL5 for 2014. As you say, we shall see...


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I tend to agree that the sale may indicate an (early release?) SL5 for 2014. As you say, we shall see...


Wow, I just got my SW SL4. Aside from all the talk about brakes, it is hard to imagine the frame improvements on the next generation. Lighter, stiffer, and new colors? What else?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

$3000 at Mikes Bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tire Biter said:


> Wow, I just got my SW SL4. Aside from all the talk about brakes, it is hard to imagine the frame improvements on the next generation. *Lighter, stiffer, and new colors? What else?*


Probably marketing the new technology. :wink5:


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

They have to go lighter looking at the competition.... And maybe look into their way they handle the electronics in the frame?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Seems the Spec sale has been extended, but the 'select' Roubaix models (or rather, model) is down to one... the Roubaix Elite Apex for $1,900.


They are pretty much out of all of the Roubaix other than the disc and Pro models. They have a few base models, too. They have plenty of Tarmacs and S-Works Roubs, though.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I tend to agree that the sale may indicate an (early release?) SL5 for 2014. As you say, we shall see...


I'm not sure. How long does it take to R&D new frames/forks for the new SRAM groupsets? How long did the Roubaix disc setup take and does it apply at all to the other bikes in the lineup? A refresh (SL5) without support for this stuff seems silly...


----------



## gcohen (Apr 29, 2013)

Was speaking with my LBS yesterday about an SL4 Expert on sale and was told it was still available. I was going in on Friday to purchase and went online this morning to specialized site to look over again and now it's gone and no more mention of the sale??? Did I miss something


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gcohen said:


> Was speaking with my LBS yesterday about an SL4 Expert on sale and was told it was still available. I was going in on Friday to purchase and went online this morning to specialized site to look over again and now it's gone and no more mention of the sale??? Did I miss something


If you go to Spec's home page, you'll see that the sale is still on. However, with the extension (past 4/22) came changes to 'select' models. 

Right now, the only Roubaix on sale is the Elite Apex. The Tarmac Expert is still on sale, among others.


----------



## gcohen (Apr 29, 2013)

LBS confirmed sale still ongoing, but spec site is missing lots of info. No mention of sale, no pricing, and bike models missing all over the place both in road and mountain.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gcohen said:


> LBS confirmed sale still ongoing, but spec site is missing lots of info. No mention of sale, no pricing, and bike models missing all over the place both in road and mountain.


Make sure you have your region set to US/ English.

Spec's home page has the sale info and the Tarmac/ Roubaix/ Venge areas list the select bikes on sale.


----------



## gcohen (Apr 29, 2013)

That was weird. It had me at specialized.com/za/en??? switched it back to us and now everything is back.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gcohen said:


> That was weird. It had me at specialized.com/za/en??? switched it back to us and now everything is back.


Gremlins... :wink5:


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you go to Spec's home page, you'll see that the sale is still on. However, with the extension (past 4/22) came changes to 'select' models.
> 
> Right now, the only Roubaix on sale is the Elite Apex. The Tarmac Expert is still on sale, among others.


Picked this up last night for the wife on sale...

View attachment 280010


She negotiated lower as I picked out pedals and a bottle cage. First ride on it tonight after work in about 45 minutes....:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! Congrats (to your wife). How'd the maiden voyage go?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty much all of Tarmacs are now on sale except the four most expensive models. Not sure if it's been that way all along but I thought I'd post it here for anyone who's in the market.


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

I just scored one of those Elite Apex models for $1900 out-the-door. I pick it up next week. Can't wait to straddle a carbon bike for a change after 7 years on my old Allez.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Nice bike! Congrats (to your wife). How'd the maiden voyage go?


It went great. And so have all the rides since. In fact, she's out on a 2 hour ride after work while I make dinner tonight.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> It went great. And so have all the rides since. In fact, she's out on a 2 hour ride after work while I make dinner tonight.


Glad your wife is enjoying the bike. Since you cooked, in fairness, I hope she sprung for dessert!!


----------

